# Rockmill Lake



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Spent a few hours there today and caught this lovely bass. I know it is not a monster...but, it is my PB since I've never really caught a bass before.<G> It did weigh 1lb 14oz. Could have sworn when it hit and not wanting to come in very easy, it was a monster...I can only imagine what a 5 lb bass would be like to catch. Love these waders. But you do have to be careful in them.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

nice catch. i fished there one time in my life for 20min. didnt get a bite, and got my stereo stolen in the parking lot. never went back.


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

I fish rockmill about once a month, sometimes its good and sometimes I cant buy a fish. That being said, nice catch!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Be carefull wading too far out near what they call the ramp spot.. There is a nice hole not too far out from the bank...


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

nice catch an be careful in the waders.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Eric E said:


> Be carefull wading too far out near what they call the ramp spot.. There is a nice hole not too far out from the bank...


I can confirm that. Yes, I found it. <G> Other things I learned....Just because you see vegetation growing, does not always mean the water is shallow. Even if the water is shallow, there is the distinct possibly that the bottom is silt and you sink to your chest. Stumps, logs, branches, will trip you. If there is allot of vegetation growing, the bottom will be spongy and you will sink. It is possible to get stuck. Have to figure out how to strap a walking stick on when wading. It would be a big help. Does anyone know if they make slip on felt shoes for wading rocky rivers? Tried wading Walnut below Hoover (I think its the walnut) and it was a nightmare. I'd rather have a boat, but, waders are better than nothing.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes they do make felt boots to go over your waders. Dicks Sporting goods should have them.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

felt soles make a world of difference when wading rivers, they kind of act like velcro on the algae cover rocks


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Dovans said:


> I can confirm that. Yes, I found it. <G> Other things I learned....Just because you see vegetation growing, does not always mean the water is shallow. Even if the water is shallow, there is the distinct possibly that the bottom is silt and you sink to your chest. Stumps, logs, branches, will trip you. If there is allot of vegetation growing, the bottom will be spongy and you will sink. It is possible to get stuck. Have to figure out how to strap a walking stick on when wading. It would be a big help. Does anyone know if they make slip on felt shoes for wading rocky rivers? Tried wading Walnut below Hoover (I think its the walnut) and it was a nightmare. I'd rather have a boat, but, waders are better than nothing.


last year i waded out in some thick vegetation and soft bottom to get bank access out from low hanging trees and i used a stick but was not in waders(basketball shorts and sandals was not the smartest thing ive ever done) but i just stuck it in the silt arms length away from me and didnt have any problems other them my sandals coming off but i wont be doing that again anytime soon be safe and tight lines


----------



## brohnhdon (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats on the fish!! i fish rockmill fairly often and it produces pretty well when the lily pads come out with frogs but if you have any allergies to ragweed, like i do, be careful in the late summer because it gets quite bad out there.


----------



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

Is there any catfish in rockmill?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Ferg11 said:


> Is there any catfish in rockmill?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I would suspect there is.


----------

